# Hi from Australia



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, just found this forum  I breed mice off and on, have a nice ones. Including rex, long hair, fox and manx. Unfortunatly there is no market for fancy mice where I am located, so getting in nice mice is hard and selling them to homes that want them as pets and not just to feed to their pet snake is even harder. All mine are pets though and are spoilt rotten  Such little characters

Looking forwards to seeing the types of mice other people have  
Aquila


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

hi!
ooh how do a manx mouse look like?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow, you have manx? Stina breeds those but she's the only other one here really working on the variety. Lots of pics would be cool! What challenges have you had breeding them?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi  My manx mouse has no tail at all. I'm actually having alot of trouble with the lines at the moment and have had to basically give up on that breeding program as such. I have a few long hair mice that are carrying the manx gene, but not showing signs of it. And getting new stock in was proved to be nearly impossible. My only manx female that is actually expressing the gene and has no tail is in retirement now. Nearly 2 years old and living the spoilt life  I moved on and Im trying to breed long haired mice with a curly coat  Having more success with that now  ill have to post some photos when I clean them out next  Getting good mice around here is darn near impossible. And everything is subpar to standards, but im being forced to make do with the types I have available to me.

I had a look through some photos last night of everyone elses mice, and there are some really beautiful ones out there, some I have never seen in Australia at all. Very jealous of people with them 

Aquila


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, where abouts are you from? I'm in Sydney, and new on this forum as well.


----------

